# www/firefox error on startup



## mj12net (Apr 27, 2014)

I get the following error starting www/firefox in a terminal after portmaster compiles it...


```
(process:79310): GLib-CRITICAL **: void g_slice_set_config(GSliceConfig, gint64): assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
```

Anyone know what it means and how to get rid of it?  Can it be ignored?


----------



## Melvyn (Apr 27, 2014)

`kldload shm` and probably `kldload sem` while you're at it.


----------



## mj12net (Apr 27, 2014)

Melvyn said:
			
		

> `kldload shm` and probably `kldload sem` while you're at it.



What do these do?

`kldload shm` : no such file or directory


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2014)

Same error here, but I took it to be another breathless but unimportant warning.  It runs fine.


----------



## Melvyn (May 3, 2014)

My bad, `sysvshm` is the module. They are IPC (Inter Process Communication) helpers, that Firefox uses to run other applications in the browser context, like plugins. It's possible that Firefox reverts to another mechanism and thus that this is really a warning disguised as error.
You won't be able to run HTML5 video using gstreamer, java, flash and stuff like that, without some working IPC mechanism.


----------

